# New Craftsman Professional lathe tools



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I bought a craftsman lathe. I really like it. It's very much like the Rikon 12 x16 midi lathe. Anyways I got a mail in rebate for a set of Craftsman Professional 6 pc lathe tool set. I mailed my form 1 1/2 weeks ago expecting it to take 6-8 weeks as it said. Well it came today. It might be in experience but these tools dont look like the others I've seen most of which were at HF. Tell me what you think? They were free but supposedly cost $100.00 if purchased.


----------



## lumber jock (Apr 11, 2009)

They look similar to Sorby's.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

It's the angle on the gouges and how thick the walls are on them. I'm just wondering if they are a fairly good set are not. I know it's hard from looking at just pictures. I have 2 other gouges that have more of an angle for the cutting edge and the are lighter but I like them. I also have a carbide scraper that I really like for pens.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

From the angled shot, the gouges look like blanks. Are they scary sharp? Doesn't look like the cutting edge is formed, yet.


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Is that an oval skew chisel? HF sets don't come with a bowl gouge or the U shaped roughing gouge. Their roughing gouges are more like the very bottom of a U.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

RR,
Those tools should be fine. I have some older sears tools that I bought off ebay a few years back. They all work well, after they were sharpened, which yours will need to be. Very few lathe tools come really sharpened. They should be properly sharpened before you use them. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I have an old craftsman set I got with my lathe used from the seller, they were his first set. They work good when sharp, just need sharpened a lot. It's ok though cause I need the practice. I've picked up some Benjamins Best and a Sorby. I will say they seem like higher quality, but my experience is limited. I do like my old Craftsman though.


----------

